# Ashtabula Big Bass Open



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Here's an open for Ashtabula! It's a 2 bass limit of 18" or larger so you need a partner.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

results?????


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

It’s June 8th


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

they are going when they can pull them off the nest to take them to a weigh in


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)




----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

I've watched gobies first hand up there. The beds closest to the wall where gobies can hide get picked apart. There are a lot of "Trophy Season Tournaments" going on this yea . The better fish will be the ones not on a bed yet that are full of eggs still anyway.


----------



## sea nymph-O (Apr 14, 2004)

This is the biggest mistake the state has ever made for bass fishing. 1000s of bass will be taken from their beds to be weighed in and don’t forget about the 1000s that will eaten by dumb hillbillies and Amish.


----------



## E.sheets3 (May 9, 2019)

Even with heavy pressure and the goby invasion the smallmouth population is not being decayed as was originally predicted. It seems that the post hatch survival rate increased due to less competition, the post year 1 rates increased dramatically. Most biologists I talked to seem to think the smallmouth (and walleye) actually benefit from a second primary food source (second to shad). Yes goby eat SM eggs but those that survive eat the goby. 

http://iaglr.org/journal/releases/s...d-following-invasion-of-lake-erie-by-the-rou/

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

I know the gobies are actually a great food source. the whole point of the new law was being able to take a trophy home or breaking the state record held by a MI man. Not for tournaments to come in and take off beds. you cant bet your ass thats how they all will start out. '

i have not issues with tournaments but there are way to many in ohio for size of our lakes.


----------



## KVDROCKS (Dec 21, 2014)

Kingfisher 42.... I dont think the ODNR is really concerned that Randy Vandam (from MI) has the Ohio State record smallmouth caught in 1993. ODNR needs to figure out, if they made all the lakes great for bass fishing, they code make all kinds of money from Bass fisherman like every other state does . This state has plenty of lakes, only had hand full of them a really good for bass fishing, that why they are crowded every weekend.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

they may not care bout randy having it but i do!!!! LOL GO BUCKEYES!

i agree with you on making inland lakes great. they dont seem to care bout inland bass fishing. just saugeye and musky.


----------



## sea nymph-O (Apr 14, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/276835189009236/posts/3323581221001269?s=1042427381&v=e&sfns=mo


If you have Facebook watch the video. These idiots should get fined


----------

